# m vr6 build



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

i wanted to show everyone my build i havent dyno'd it yet but when i do ill tell you what it made










ill start with the head i did a port and polish took out the old valves and installed ferea nickle alloy valves, installed tectonics 264/260 cams and ferea heavy duty springs with ti retainers.















[/URL]/Shawn_MichaelKochan/the%20build/Picture024.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket">[/IMG]









i also portmached a shortrunner intake and also portmached and ceramic coated the turbo manifold.










then for the bottom end i bored out the cylinders to 82mm (0.0040) then put coated je 8.5:1 pistons, rifle drilled integrated engineering h beam rods with arp 625+ rod bolts, arp main and head studs, coated main and rod berrings, and a stainless steel crackpipe. 










for the turbo i used a bullseye s 362 turbo with a race housing cold side and ceramic coated hot side.










i used a clutchmaster fx400 clutch and steel flywheel, 2 1/2 inch nickle plated boost pipe, a 31x12x4 inch intercooler vf engine mounts 3 inch custom down pipe, 630cc injectors, unitronics chipped and modified oil pan.










im not finished yet but hope you guys will like.


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## give_it_to_dem (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice Build!!:beer::thumbup:


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

That looks good... Sounds like it will amazing...


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

oughta put out some nice power. I hope you plan on racing it! Too many people that do the work and never race!


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

I'ma race it I need to pretty it up more for car shows and magazines


----------



## Eddie2170 (Sep 30, 2009)

This is the sexiest picture :thumbup:









and what was a ballpark amount of time & funds for your build


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

close to 25,000 in the engine compartment. it took 2 years to complete up to wut you see.


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks awesome :beer:

Quick question though, as it looks like we are both using the same intake manifold. Did you run into any clearance issues between the throttle body, and the radiator fans? It may only be due to my using the much larger R32 throttle body, I can't really see what you're using from the photos. None of the R32 guys seem to be replying to me though. :sly:


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

just a thing about that HPA/HPA clone intake manifold, if the pipe ever blows off, good luck getting to it, it's a PITA. -_-


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm using the factory throttle body but I can see your issue cause its so close to the fan and also to the coolant temp sensor. And for the pipe blowing off its happened before so ive fixed that problem by putting form a gasket around the intercooler piping and silicone hoses and ive never had a problem since:laugh:


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay cool. I did have to get creative to get my TB to fit, the R32 piece really is gigantic by comparison. Glad to see someone else recognizes it though haha.

Are you using T-bolt clamps for your piping? I had issues blowing pipes off when I had my VF supercharger kit, and that was only 7-8 psi! After that put me on the side of the road a few times, I ditched their "boost rated clamps" for T-bolts, and never had a problem again.


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

Nice build


----------



## snappergolf (Feb 6, 2003)

Videos!?


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

well i use t bolt clamps from freightliner because there open 24hrs but before i built i was running 20 psi on regular hose clamps i just added some gasket glue in between the joints of where i was going to clamp and they never slid off then i replaced them when i had the money. i also use a t 3 flange crush gasket from freightliner and it hasnt failed yet for me.

i used to have videos on youtube but not anymore the police made me take them off :banghead: but there will be more


----------



## dckeener (Jan 10, 2005)

Not a huge fan of the hood scoop but the awesome engine build totally makes up for it. :thumbup:


----------



## engineman98 (May 31, 2008)

good stuff!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vr6jettagli (Mar 30, 2008)

very nice build! :beer:


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

The hood scoop is just to get the heat away from the back of the engine and its bin working really well so far, its dropped oil temps by 30 degrees on the highway. And it looks better in person too


----------



## 24Vjrod1.8T (Dec 24, 2009)

:beer:In for dyno's and videos


----------



## dckeener (Jan 10, 2005)

meengreenmachine said:


> The hood scoop is just to get the heat away from the back of the engine and its bin working really well so far, its dropped oil temps by 30 degrees on the highway. And it looks better in person too


I didn't think about that its actually a pretty good idea.


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

having problems with my boost creeping up from the springed 10 psi to 19-20psi between 6000-7000 rpm I'm running a turbosmart 38mm waistgate can I put a 44mm waistgate on the existing turbo manifold I have (see pic)? 
Any suggestions?


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

yes, you can. atp/034 both make a 2bolt to 44mm vband adapter flange.


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

the car did a 13.1 @ 121 mph... I had bad tires the car stopped squealing them in 5th gear. Also the waist gate is set at 10 psi and creeper to 17 psi i call it a progressive boost system PBS for short lol


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

Video to follow.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

I guess it must be an issue with the manifold (the boost creep), cause I have the same 38mm wastegate on a pagparts manifold, with the wastegate rerouted, and I have no boost creep issues whatsoever..


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

Ya I have a 35mm waist gate and I ported out where the waist gate was it was worse before that but it is a pretty big turbo to hold 10 psi with the 35mm waist gate I should have a 44mm waist gate.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

that wastegate is more than capable of controlling the boost you're making. i'd look to make sure you have good vacuum lines to it, and they're set up properly.

:beer:


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

i dont know all my stuff is good they say little waste gates for big psi i have it set for 10psi so thats why it creeps if it were set for 20 psi i dont think it would creep.


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

does anyone know where i can get 17 x 9 wide rims if so what are they called and where can i buy them


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Some 17x8's..

http://www.rotawheels.com/wheels.asp?wheelid=6
http://www.vexmotorsports.com/Drag-Wheels--DR31-17x8-5x100-35mm-Offset-_p_7181.html

17x9

http://www.vexmotorsports.com/Rota-Wheels--Torque-17x9-5x100-30mm-73-Hub-Set-of-4-Wheels_p_8033.html

Not sure what size our hubs are..


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

Someone else is living my dream.

I have all the same exact parts bookmarked except for the SRI, but I'll never be able to afford that setup in this lifetime.

Hope you're having fun!


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

[video]http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=600546329#!/video/video.php?v=10150166507166330&comment[/video] youll get there one day but yes im enjoying it


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

sorry this video will work


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

13.1 @ 121 mph no slicks first run of the year


----------



## mr.candid (Sep 11, 2008)

what tune are you using ? 

running a cat with the exhaust ?


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

im using unitronic chipped 630cc stage 3+ its good to 25psi and im near 500hp i think


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

i used to have a hi flow cat but i took it out im running 3" exaust with a magnaflow race 3" muffler with a 4" tip, 35mm waste gate to atmosphere.


----------



## mr.candid (Sep 11, 2008)

how many oxygen sensors you run?


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

im running only the front o2 sensor the back one is deleted


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

im having some small problems with the unitronic tuning i think the car is starting to studder when going into boost and its also leaning out after 5500 rpm any suggestions to what is wrong

:banghead:


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

new vid enjoy


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

i had to let off before the line due to computer issues


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

i finally made some numbers on the dyno 
11psi- 365hp @ 300 torques 
22psi- 497hp @ 418 torques


----------



## vr64x4 (Jan 15, 2013)

what clutch and flywheel are you using?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

vr64x4 said:


> what clutch and flywheel are you using?


Page 1, post 1..



meengreenmachine said:


> i used a clutchmaster fx400 clutch and steel flywheel


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

right now im buying an fx 700 mini twin i have reason to believe the clutch was slipping on the top end and also i tosted it when i parked it for the winter but it took a crap load of abuse and was a great clutch


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

Bought some more stuff ti go on this season. Gruven pullies, fx 850 twin clutch, afe true boist controler, and aluminum rad. Also building a tubular front support with snubber bars.also gonna run 25psi this year and try for 600wph.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

^^ nice looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

I heard there is alot of here say about the gruven crank pully, so I talked to some professional engine builders that I know and they said to just run it because its all Internally balanced and also the rubber on the crank is designed to dampen sound.so im gonna run it to see if itll rev faster.


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

Got the new clutch








And also a new radiator
















Also I added an afe boost controller

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

Building the tube rad support pics will be up soon

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

rebuilt the wiring harness got rid of most of the cluster 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

My dyno sheet









Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

Just got these bad boys in from gruven parts.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

Did the new pull on the dyno 558 wheel horsepower 472 ft torque


----------



## 2003gtivr62.8liter (Sep 1, 2009)

How was the Mishimoto Radiator install? I did mine in July and i don't want to ever do it again if I don't have to.


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

Did you get a 50 HP gain just with the new clutch, radiator, and gruven parts?

-Charles


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

The install wasn't bad I had trouble fitting it in with the short runner intake I had to move engine around alittle so the fan wouldn't interfere with the throttle body


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

Ya the clutch was slipping the first time so the new clutch did help the blue lines are at 25 psi and the red one is at 29 psi. I have to do some figuring out on if I'm pegging the maf though because it starts to go lean at 7000 rpm. If I could add 10% to voltage at 6750 rpm it would make more hp.


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

Clutch and Gruvin parts I gained 25 hp at least


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

Give or take 10 psi for different boost controlling


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

That's insane! A great build, I'm sure you will work the kinks out of the MAF. Last question for you, because I've been thinking about getting the gruven pulleys, would you say they really help free up rotational mass of the engine? I'm not turboed or anything yet, but would love to free up some HP.

-Charles


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

Good god yes the engine revs so fast now it's ridiculous kinda like a bike I'll eventually post a video of me revving the crap outta it the only downfall I found is that the belt squeaks and I can't get rid of it like. And ask away I'm always good for some advise


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

meengreenmachine said:


> Good god yes the engine revs so fast now it's ridiculous kinda like a bike I'll eventually post a video of me revving the crap outta it the only downfall I found is that the belt squeaks and I can't get rid of it like. And ask away I'm always good for some advise


Well my main concern, although my car is a daily driver that rarely uses A/C, is the vibrations to the crank, I've yet to review any threads where someone has actually done this to their car and given the input you have (mostly nay sayers). A video would be awesome when you get the time, I'll probably follow this for a bit to see what your final outcome is after a few thousand miles and then pull the trigger. :thumbup:

-Charles


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

Ok ill throw my dyno video up and I've had them on for around 7000 km no issues with them other then the belt squeaks but that might be because of the ac delete though. You have to use an aftermarket belt


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

meengreenmachine said:


> Give or take 10 psi for different boost controlling


suppost to say 10 hp


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow that dyno video is amazing!

-Charles


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Very nice dyno vid :thumbup:


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

So these are my two downpipes for my vr6 one routes into the system and one is divorced  ten minutes to install and around 160 Canadian to build each by yourself and then the second part of the downpipe is just an L bend to the o2 sensors Which is around another 150 to build yourself


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

so last year was good with the build. Had lots of fun and Dailey drove it at 25psi (which is 525hp to the wheels) as well as went on a 2400km round trip through the mountains(Edmonton to Calgary to Vancouver and back) with only minor issues, mostly at end of the trip. But I've noticed as I race that I run out of fuel at the end of the quarter mile. So this year I've decided to do alittle bit more suspension and fuel. so I purchased the 034 motorsports fuel rail and I also have TBI lower tubular control arms that I have to fix, as I installed them last year and the bends on the control arm were the wrong angle. I also had an issue with the through bearing, it broke after 10000km of driving so I also have to replace the old one.

Other upgrades this year are 034 motorsports aluminum subframe bushings, IE upper camber adjustable camber plates, 2 botch 044 fuel pumps, 1/2inch line, and a surge tank. I'm also running water meth on the car so it'll go In for another dyno this year. 

And I'll do comparing on the same tune at spring 10 psi to see the benifits of the gruvin pulleys and also water meth the only difference will be from the old dyno is the fuel rail and supporting components(fuel line, surge tank, aftermarket fuel pressure regulater) which I don't think will affect the comparison test.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

And I'll also leave this here...

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------

